# Drawing on Bulletin boards



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

I feel like the Bulletin board is useless for me as I don't even check it every now and then only checked it now since I saw a post on people drawing there and I had to see for myself too. Someone came to me and drew which was kind of okay so I gave them some for effort and the second one came then drew me my top 3 and I loved it so I gave them lots of tickets for their time even if they were asking for tips. Do you use the Bulletin board for anything other than the news? I can't really draw digital and especially if its on the switch since I feel cramped there.


----------



## Niks (Jun 7, 2020)

Those drawings look amazing! To be honest, in all the AC games I've played, I never found the bulletin boards to be useful. Some friends who came over used to post something silly on it, but other than that I never use it.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Niks said:


> Those drawings look amazing! To be honest, in all the AC games I've played, I never found the bulletin boards to be useful. Some friends who came over used to post something silly on it, but other than that I never use it.


Last time I posted something there it was for Tom Nook in Wild world lol.


----------



## Niks (Jun 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Last time I posted something there it was for Tom Nook in Wild world lol.



Oh wow, indeed! Totally forgot about that. Ahhh, good old times.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Niks said:


> Oh wow, indeed! Totally forgot about that. Ahhh, good old times.


Wish I could set the post to my favorite so it won't get erased but I'm in awe on what they could do in a few minutes and I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh yeah I love drawing on other people's boards as a gift!! :D
I take a screenshot every time, so if I went digging through my Album I'm sure I could post them on here. It's fun seeing the improvement over time. I've actually been considering offering people to draw on their boards for TBT haha

I mainly use my finger, while also abusing the heck out of the undo button xD And I really like too that when you move the cursor with the directional buttons, you can actually get super precise! Very useful when you just wanna do a little dot somewhere or erase a tiny part of a line.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 7, 2020)

This just crossed my mind. All this time I've ignored the bulletin board, when I can actually use it to draw and give tribute to my villagers that left the island. u___u


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rubombee said:


> Oh yeah I love drawing on other people's boards as a gift!! :D
> I take a screenshot every time, so if I went digging through my Album I'm sure I could post them on here. It's fun seeing the improvement over time. I've actually been considering offering people to draw on their boards for TBT haha
> 
> I mainly use my finger, while also abusing the heck out of the undo button xD And I really like too that when you move the cursor with the directional buttons, you can actually get super precise! Very useful when you just wanna do a little dot somewhere or erase a tiny part of a line.


 I might be interested if you ever do so in the future. Need to get some TBT first though. I wish the bulletin board could be a little more useful though.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2020)

Those drawings look really great! I started using my bulletin board just randomly. I use it to post who my visitor is, like Celeste or Gulliver and when it rained or when I last had a visitor in my campsite. Sometimes I can't remember when these things last happened so I write them down on the bulletin board with a couple small drawings.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I might be interested if you ever do so in the future. Need to get some TBT first though. I wish the bulletin board could be a little more useful though.


I'll try to remember that then! And yeah, I do wish there were a bit more announcements on it like in NL :'D



Alicia said:


> Those drawings look really great! I started using my bulletin board just randomly. I use it to post who my visitor is, like Celeste or Gulliver and when it rained or when I last had a visitor in my campsite. Sometimes I can't remember when these things last happened so I write them down on the bulletin board with a couple small drawings.


That sounds like a great idea! :0 Kind of a RP-ish way to use the board. I like it!

Funny thing, since I pretty much mostly draw on _other people's_ boards, on mine I just have the very first board drawing I made, with one of K.K.'s quotes from the cutscene when you fall asleep for the first time! Maybe it's because it was late at night and I was tired, but that little speech he gave had made me kinda emotional :'3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 7, 2020)

Sometimes I use my bulletin board to warn my sister not to time travel because they will ruin my turnips!! It works... a little. I just draw on my friends boards because it’s fun, but I can’t really draw so it looks like a mess of scribbles in place of a drawing!


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Alicia said:


> Those drawings look really great! I started using my bulletin board just randomly. I use it to post who my visitor is, like Celeste or Gulliver and when it rained or when I last had a visitor in my campsite. Sometimes I can't remember when these things last happened so I write them down on the bulletin board with a couple small drawings.


They could be useful for that I suppose. I have a hard time drawing there maybe because I'm not use to drawing digital.


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 7, 2020)

Woah ! the artistic talent in these!! i love when people ****-post on my bulletin board, or even just post straight up slander about tom nook being a crook


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 7, 2020)

Rosch said:


> This just crossed my mind. All this time I've ignored the bulletin board, when I can actually use it to draw and give tribute to my villagers that left the island. u___u


Oh I missed your post! That's also such a good idea for what to use it for, it's adorable :'3
Reminds me of the person I saw once on this forum who made goodbye parties for every one of their villagers who left


----------



## Alicia (Jun 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> They could be useful for that I suppose. I have a hard time drawing there maybe because I'm not use to drawing digital.


I'm not great at drawing so it's usually just little things like hearts and stars. On the first rainy day, I just drew clouds and some rain!


----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 7, 2020)

i use the bulliten board all the time to write dumb memes on my friends. its great ahaha


----------



## Arrei (Jun 7, 2020)

When I heard NH would let us draw on the bulletin board, I thought for sure it'd be a hit and people would be leaving cute doodles everywhere like they did in Splatoon, Miiverse, etc... So I've been really dismayed to find that most people seem to ignore its existence entirely.

I loved drawing on my friends' boards when we played together but there's this air of "business only" pervading online interactions with strangers, especially when certain individuals are in the business of charging entry fees just to visit for recipes and such...

By the way, if you guys didn't know, there's a Zoom feature that can be toggled on in the Switch's accessibility options. It makes drawing accurately (for a given definition of "accurate") so much easier!


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

awe those drawings are so cute! i don’t use the bulletin board for anything, currently - i was thinking of maybe posting some inspirational/motivational quote or something each day just for my own benefit but i haven’t really gotten around to it aha


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 7, 2020)

my friends give me messages when they visit my island


----------



## biksoka (Jun 7, 2020)

hngh, was going to use it to welcome new villagers but totally forgot about the feature. Can be a little frustrating with the control issue but it'd be fun to run around different towns and leave these


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

biksoka said:


> hngh, was going to use it to welcome new villagers but totally forgot about the feature. Can be a little frustrating with the control issue but it'd be fun to run around different towns and leave these


That looks great! Definetly a good gift for visiting.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 7, 2020)

Bulletins by game
GC actually useful check it a lot
WW hilarious comments 
CF alright don't really remember it much
NL ehhhhhh redundant
NH literally never even look at it but drawings are cool


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 7, 2020)

Mayor-of-Bliss said:


> Bulletins by game
> GC actually useful check it a lot
> WW hilarious comments
> CF alright don't really remember it much
> ...


I agree though I haven't played City folk yet but hoping to do so once I find my controller.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I agree though I haven't played City folk yet but hoping to do so once I find my controller.



Hopefully you'll like it! It's very charming with the city I jist don't remember any of it besides a few things.


----------



## Misha (Jun 8, 2020)

I actually used my bulletin board to write down most of the hybrid combinations so I didn't have to go check my phone for them as much. But honestly, I still check my phone most of the time


----------



## Mick (Jun 8, 2020)

I am on a mission to draw zebras on all of my friends' boards and sometimes for people that let me visit. I've done more than 10 at this point (preferred method: pro controller) and I think I'm even getting faster at it with practice... I don't know, I just like to see how many places I can get this zebra to go.

Having others post on my board is really fun too! Even if it's just a barely legible 'THANK' it just really makes my day and I appreciate it a lot


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Jun 8, 2020)

There's @_feralchildfred on instagram who currently goes round to towns and draws a favourite villager on message boards. I was really lucky that he came and did mine, a Marshal picture which looks incredible.

Apart from that I might get friends drawing random things on it but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m not artistically inclined either (especially digitally) so I don’t use the feature at all.
I think it’s a great platform for a guest log keepsake though! Reminds me of a wedding guest book.

Only downside is if you’re using your bulletin board strictly for your island announcements.


----------



## niko2 (Jun 8, 2020)

I always draw on bulletin boards, honestly I think it's a better way to say thank you for hosting than dropping some bells but YMMV lol
I bought a stylus just for drawing in Animal Crossing!


----------



## Misha (Jun 8, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I always draw on bulletin boards, honestly I think it's a better way to say thank you for hosting than dropping some bells but YMMV lol
> I bought a stylus just for drawing in Animal Crossing!


Oh, I was under the impression that styli don't work on the switch! Do you know what kind of stylus you have?


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 8, 2020)

Misha said:


> Oh, I was under the impression that styli don't work on the switch! Do you know what kind of stylus you have?


Well, I know that there was one made for Super Mario Maker 2, but I'm not sure about anything else


----------



## niko2 (Jun 8, 2020)

Misha said:


> Oh, I was under the impression that styli don't work on the switch! Do you know what kind of stylus you have?


Search on Amazon for tablet stylus, any of those will work!


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 8, 2020)

What a nice idea for a thread! <3

OP (@mewto28): your sense of shape and emotion is so great! Your villagers really feel alive and joyous, that Dom is particularly sweet (I've never been big on Dom even, but my heart just MELTED and I feel won over to him now, tbh. Happy Dom is everything!!).



biksoka said:


> hngh, was going to use it to welcome new villagers but totally forgot about the feature. Can be a little frustrating with the control issue but it'd be fun to run around different towns and leave these


This is BEAUTIFUL ;-; I love Kabuki so much and this is just perfect!! You're really skilled with the colouring lol, the way you did the markings on Kabuki's face...

(Also, you both have made me realise I GOTTA use the lower line thickness, lmao)

I dug up my old capacitive stylus to draw on the bulletin board this game and I've been having a blast. It makes me really happy to be able to make little doodles on my friends' boards, and I like to draw on my own as well. I used to spend hours on Pictochat by myself back in the day, and I like the oekaki feel, if you know what I mean? The restrictions of the tool are very freeing and inspiring, like the imperfect sensitivity, the limited ink, the tiny (but cute) palette. I wouldn't draw on anyone's board without permission though, especially since my doodling can be so hit and miss. >___<'' I also love getting people to draw on mine, even if they can only draw stick figures. It feels like a lasting memory of them being there.

I drew my partner's favourite villager (Eugene) for him when he made the game, and then Eugene was his first camper! So clearly I summoned him =D Funnily enough, he then TT looped Redd on a day the game autogenerated a message (for Reneigh's birthday) and it got wiped without him realising, but I screenshot everything I draw xD

I do miss the funny monologues in the older games, and the greater frequency of informative messages. It makes me sad to see no birds on my board. (I play with 2 characters.) So, I feel like it's my job to liven up my board. And I like to make nice messages (text and drawing) for my villagers. 

Here are some samples of my doodles:


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 8, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> What a nice idea for a thread! <3
> 
> OP (@mewto28): your sense of shape and emotion is so great! Your villagers really feel alive and joyous, that Dom is particularly sweet (I've never been big on Dom even, but my heart just MELTED and I feel won over to him now, tbh. Happy Dom is everything!!).
> 
> ...


Love the Sprinkle one! If I ever had a stylus I might consider practising until I get better lol.


----------



## jumpluff (Jun 8, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> Love the Sprinkle one! If I ever had a stylus I might consider practising until I get better lol.


Thank you!!
I had one lying around from the olden years because they work on smartphones too. So they're relatively cheap at least (but I totally get not wanting to buy one just to doodle on AC bulletin boards dkjsgdlgfd, I also like to draw on my phone). It's weird to me that they didn't bundle one with the Switch; they didn't even make an official one until after Mario Maker.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 8, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> Thank you!!
> I had one lying around from the olden years because they work on smartphones too. So they're relatively cheap at least (but I totally get not wanting to buy one just to doodle on AC bulletin boards dkjsgdlgfd, I also like to draw on my phone). It's weird to me that they didn't bundle one with the Switch; they didn't even make an official one until after Mario Maker.


It's just that I draw a completely different and opposite style as oppose to cartoon/anime. I draw portraits and practice realism for fun and I draw when I feel motivated to do so.


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

jumpluff said:


> What a nice idea for a thread! <3
> 
> OP (@mewto28): your sense of shape and emotion is so great! Your villagers really feel alive and joyous, that Dom is particularly sweet (I've never been big on Dom even, but my heart just MELTED and I feel won over to him now, tbh. Happy Dom is everything!!).
> 
> ...


Having a stylus really helps. Me fingers too THICC
Oh my god I remember oekaki (_that's _what it was called - was trying to remember the name for _ages_), you put it exactly into words what's so appealling about bulletin doodling. It's really fun getting back to basics

I love the thicker lines for your drawings! I didn't realize how much I needed surfing Sprinkles in my life until now. And Cranston and Scoot both look amazing


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 8, 2020)

These drawings are so cute! Best use of the bulletin board for sure


----------



## Milady (Jun 8, 2020)

Someone I traded with drew Dom on my bulletin board <3


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

so my friend REALLY hates Stu the bull, so i drew him on her bulletin board


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 8, 2020)

PugLovex said:


> View attachment 271591
> so my friend REALLY hates Stu the bull, so i drew him on her bulletin board


I love it lol. I think it's cute


----------



## Uffe (Jun 8, 2020)

Maybe I should start drawing on the bulletin boards. I'd usually just draw a smiley face on peoples' bulletin boards whenever I visited their islands. I drew booty fruit on my friend's bulletin board. I won't post it here, though. It's not really offensive or anything, I just don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

Opened up on different platforms to do some doodles - pretty addicting drawing on these lol


Spoiler: Doodles


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 8, 2020)

I wish the bulletin board was utilized more in game by just the game... its so boring now. Same with the morning announcements.

I do enjoy when my friends draw stuff or leave me a message when they visit tho!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 8, 2020)

wait you can use the touch screen in handheld mode to draw with?? or are you guys actually that good using the stick to draw lol.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm not artistic enough to actually draw on my board, but whenever one of my villagers is in boxes, I like to write a goodbye message to them on the board lol


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> wait you can use the touch screen in handheld mode to draw with?? or are you guys actually that good using the stick to draw lol.


you can use the touchscreen in hand held mode - a stylus definitely helps


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2020)

It won't let me cuss so I don't post.


----------

